# Interesting Plane



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I mentioned the other day in another discussion that I was awaiting the arrival of a Vaughn & Bushnell #904 I picked up on eBay. It caught my eye because it looked a lot like a 604 Bedrock.

I did some research, and all I was able to find out about these planes is that they were made between 1923 and 1940, and were intended to be direct competition for the Bedrocks. They are drop forged rather than cast, which supposedly made them much more durable in an accidental fall. The frog slides on a track just like a bedrock, and the plane seems very well made. The knob and tote are walnut.

It didn't need much work in the cleanup department. I didn't even repaint the bed. I honed the iron, and it feels like a really nice user now.

If anyone has any further insight on these, I'd be glad to hear it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool looking plane Charlie


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

niiiiice toy … Charlie 

congrats .. I´m sure its going to be one of your favorite tools

Dennis


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You did good Charlie, congrats.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

very nice Charlie.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

sure is a pretty one


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Another winner


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well charlie , the only insight i have for this one, is my sight seeing it in my shop, so just rebox it and let if head towards bamy..i think it must be way to humid there for this beauty, the tote will warp…the frog will ribbitt and the …well you see my point…lol….very nice plane..great score


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

hi charlie!
I got one… and it's one fine plane!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice, poopie!

Maybe we can start a club, talk them up, run the prices up really high, then cash out!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I never noticed this brand before but they sure do look 
nice. Are they lighter in weight than the Bedrocks?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Charlie: what say, you and me, quietly buy up ALL Vaughn Bushnell planes…?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Never had one on my hands and suddenly I need one.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I have a bid on one on Ebay. Ha ha
Who's gonna out bid me? 
Shave on.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Loren, I don't think there is any significant weight difference.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

nice score


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Old rifle actions that are forged are a lot stronger than cast. I suppose that is true for planes of the early 20th century too. Nice one Charlie.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like a really nice plane charlie


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Another beauty put back to work, Really nice one. Like their logo on the lever cap!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful plane , Charlie. I suppose it's a wonderful user. It looks like it never received hardly any use.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Never heard of that brand. Sure looks well made, and I like the "forged" idea.
Now I've gotta keep a eye out.
Bill


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Cool looking plane, Charlie!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

That thing is beautiful! Thanks alot for sharing, now I have yet another brand to keep my eye out for!


----------

